# Show me your Straightline Ultra stem...



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm not too sure if it's going to shorten up the cockpit of my bike too much, and I need to know.










Broccoli is good.


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

With all due respect, how the heck is showing you it gonna help you at all? 

If your current one is say 70mm, and the Straitline is 20mm then it'll look 20mm shorter and shorten the cockpit it by 20mm. Thats math!
Looking at it isn't gonna do jack sh*t towards knowing if it'll feel right!

You need to try a stem of the same length, borrow one from the LBS and just stick it on in the shop, quick 5 minute swap job. Or borrow a mates if they have one and ride it for a bit.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

I know where I want my bar over the top crown. If I can see exactly where it puts the bar, I'll know if I want it or not.

Now, get off your high horse and calm down, and go back to your "flat", "mate".



Orange-Goblin said:


> If your current one is say 70mm, and the Straitline is *50*mm then it'll look 20mm shorter and shorten the cockpit it by 20mm. Thats math!


And I fixed your smartass post.

That's (with an apostrophe) math. <------ And that's (with an apostrophe) English.

Broccoli is still good.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Double post.


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

Prettym1k3 said:


> I know where I want my bar over the top crown. If I can see exactly where it puts the bar, I'll know if I want it or not.
> 
> Now, get off your high horse and calm down, and go back to your "flat", "mate".
> 
> Broccoli is still good.


I don't own a high horse my friend, as i suspected you didn't really give all the information. And what your talking about can still be achieved using a good old fashioned ruler.
As for the "flat" "mate" comment, i'm afraid i don't really get that one. You kids and your humour these days... i don't know!


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

I just want to see pics of your bike built up... Make haste!


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

Prettym1k3 said:


> I know where I want my bar over the top crown. If I can see exactly where it puts the bar, I'll know if I want it or not.
> 
> Now, get off your high horse and calm down, and go back to your "flat", "mate".
> 
> ...


Wow. Descended into a grammar criticism so quickly. I'm impressed. Have you got an apple for teacher?


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Broccoli is still good.


and also an excellent source of calcium.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Orange-Goblin said:


> Wow. Descended into a grammar criticism so quickly. I'm impressed. Have you got an apple for teacher?


It's okay, man. No harm, no foul. :thumbsup:

Here:










And my teacher gets broccoli. Apples are soooooooo last week.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> I just want to see pics of your bike built up... Make haste!


I'm hoping for next week. Crossing my fingers!


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

WTF with the Broccoli Mikey? Have you been popping pills again?


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

his dudeness said:


> WTF with the Broccoli Mikey? Have you been popping pills again?


It's good. But for you, no regular broccoli will do.

I give you...

DANCING BROCCOLI! :winker:


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

Why not dancing peppers? Have you checked out these f'in peppers lately?


----------



## straitline (Sep 12, 2006)

*no "gh" in Straitline*



Prettym1k3 said:


> I'm not too sure if it's going to shorten up the cockpit of my bike too much, and I need to know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was going through my sats and found this thread linked back to us.... The boxxer is not for everyone and be sure you are informed.. copy paste this link adn read up on the design and why we made it 28mm.https://straitline.blogspot.com/2008/12/sicklines-25-days-of-sickness.html

We could have released the generics but there is a calling for a short stem, niche but we have a lot of race teams we will be sponsoring this season so made the Ultra first.
Cheers!
Greg
www.straitlinecomponents.com


----------



## xterrain (May 6, 2008)

Its been too long. Post pictures of the build now. I'd let you use my time machine to get this done, but it's at my house and only travels forward at regular speed.


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

Mikey's Delorean ran out of Gas


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)

Orange-Goblin said:


> With all due respect, how the heck is showing you it gonna help you at all?
> 
> If your current one is say 70mm, and the Straitline is 20mm then it'll look 20mm shorter and shorten the cockpit it by 20mm. Thats math!
> Looking at it isn't gonna do jack sh*t towards knowing if it'll feel right!
> ...


You should go slap your elementary math teacher in the face for telling you 70mm -20mm is a difference of 20mm hahaha.

PS it would shorten his cockpit by 50mm.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

That stem is short. 
Do NOT want. 

Im running a 60mm on my 6point with the 888  
Feels perfect.


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

More important question is where can you get straitline stuff from? Can you only have your LBS order it through BTI? Any plans to make the SSC stem in green?


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Here's mine:


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

Raptordude said:


> Here's mine:


F*ck! Now I'm craving wings!


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

Conserning brocoli and the stem, "Where's da beef!" That stems got more air, than it does aluminum. Kind of like a rice crispies, all light and airy, but lots of snap, crackle and pop.


----------



## bandsaw (Jun 20, 2007)

Broccoli is awesome, but it gives horrible gas.


----------



## cyrix (Jan 29, 2008)

Orange-Goblin said:


> With all due respect, how the heck is showing you it gonna help you at all?
> 
> If your current one is say 70mm, and the Straitline is 20mm then it'll look 20mm shorter and shorten the cockpit it by 20mm. Thats math!
> Looking at it isn't gonna do jack sh*t towards knowing if it'll feel right!
> ...


Dude, your math is all kinds of messed up.

If the straightline is 20mm, and his current one is 70mm then it would make the cockpit 50 mm shorter. THAT'S MATH!! Sheesh. You got robbed of an education where ever you went to school.


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

cyrix said:


> Dude, your math is all kinds of messed up.
> 
> If the straightline is 20mm, and his current one is 70mm then it would make the cockpit 50 mm shorter. THAT'S MATH!! Sheesh. You got robbed of an education where ever you went to school.


Dammit. you got me there. Fair play!

Now can't we all just get along!!!?


----------



## fisherdude4eva (Apr 29, 2007)

I hate broccoli


----------



## HTFR (Jan 11, 2007)

Broccoli hates your face.

This is pinkbike right?


----------



## ????? (Jan 29, 2008)

http://www.sicklines.com/2008/12/21/boxxer-direct-mount-stems/

I'm still deciding if this stem is going to be too short or not. I want it, however I'd probably have already ordered it if it was 50mm. I'm interested to see what changes a 28mm stem would make to the bike.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

more bikes, less broccoli


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

????? said:


> http://www.sicklines.com/2008/12/21/boxxer-direct-mount-stems/
> 
> I'm still deciding if this stem is going to be too short or not. I want it, however I'd probably have already ordered it if it was 50mm. I'm interested to see what changes a 28mm stem would make to the bike.


it will make the cockpit 22mm shorter...


----------



## cyrix (Jan 29, 2008)

Orange-Goblin said:


> Dammit. you got me there. Fair play!
> 
> Now can't we all just get along!!!?


Sure. Trust me, that post isn't any worse than some of the stuff I post if I'm drunk....oh god....


----------



## ????? (Jan 29, 2008)

brillantesdv said:


> it will make the cockpit 22mm shorter...


Yep... too bad I can't just hold my hands back 22mm to see if I like that while I'm riding.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Raptordude said:


> Here's mine:


FACK! I was there Thursday night!

Where were YOU, you slacker?

I'll be there this Thursday too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Snakebite (Aug 17, 2004)

Whats going on? Lots of math and food????


----------



## scooter916 (Jan 2, 2006)

drunk posts are great


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

cyrix said:


> Sure. Trust me, that post isn't any worse than some of the stuff I post if I'm drunk....oh god....


Yeah i meant if he went from a 70mm to a 50mm it'd be 20mm shorter, but obviously got fixated on the 20.....! ha ha! It was late!!!


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Prettym1k3 said:


> FACK! I was there Thursday night!
> 
> Where were YOU, you slacker?
> 
> I'll be there this Thursday too. :thumbsup:


I cheated on UC with Chilis. I think I'll go Thursday though...we'll see what happens.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

scooter916 said:


> drunk posts are great


26.5 years.... and never had a drink. :thumbsup:

Raptor, we'll be there. I'm riding that night, but will be at UC by 10pm.

UC = University Chicken. Not to be confused with UCSC.


----------



## Munin2889 (Jun 24, 2006)

SamL3227 said:


> more bikes, less broccoli


PrettyM1k3 ? :thumbsup:


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Munin2889 said:


> PrettyM1k3 ? :thumbsup:


That is my HEAVEN. :arf: :arf: :arf: :arf: :arf: :arf: :arf: :arf: :arf: :arf: :arf: :arf: :arf: :arf: :arf: :arf:


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

Prettym1k3 said:


> That is my HEAVEN. :arf: :arf: :arf: :arf: :arf: :arf: :arf: :arf: :arf: :arf: :arf: :arf: :arf: :arf: :arf: :arf:


Funny, that's what you said when you started talking about grundles... you made that face too.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

his dudeness said:


> Funny, that's what you said when you started talking about grundles... you made that face too.


Taints, grundles, The Garden of Eden and Broccoli... it's all the same.

They're all wonderful.


----------



## straitline (Sep 12, 2006)

*how does broccli come into play...?*



Prettym1k3 said:


> That is my HEAVEN. :arf: :arf: :arf: :arf: :arf: :arf: :arf: :arf: :arf: :arf: :arf: :arf: :arf: :arf: :arf: :arf:


This thread went sideways fast huh. lol. Thats why i never enter threads people start talking about squirrels and cement trucks vs backhoes. Boats and Hoes!

The basic thread was will this stem shorten up my cockpit... yep. Not for everyones set up buyer beware but we wanted to fill a needed niche market. A lot of OEM deals came to the table and a lot of DH teams are wanting to ride a cockpit set up like this. It will make a agressive stance kind of like swapping out the bus steering wheel for a small tight race wheel and rallying the bus like Otto would!

Ideally you would have access to say a 60 mm stem /standard pinch and find a shorter one to try and do laps on your favorite track and notice the differences and figure out what works best for your style.

But... what is your bike set up at the moment? So many options and frame set ups biking is about personal set ups. Our tagline is "IT'S YOUR RIDE!" do as you wish we just make purdy stuff.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

I have a 40mm stem that you can try Mike. Before you pull the trigger.


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

straitline said:


> This thread went sideways fast huh. lol. Thats why i never enter threads people start talking about squirrels and cement trucks vs backhoes. Boats and Hoes!
> 
> The basic thread was will this stem shorten up my cockpit... yep. Not for everyones set up buyer beware but we wanted to fill a needed niche market. A lot of OEM deals came to the table and a lot of DH teams are wanting to ride a cockpit set up like this. It will make a agressive stance kind of like swapping out the bus steering wheel for a small tight race wheel and rallying the bus like Otto would!
> 
> ...


The Polish Posal Service lost his frame, and he wanted to know if you guys could supply him with a stem in Broccoli green?


----------



## straitline (Sep 12, 2006)

Tim F. said:


> The Polish Posal Service lost his frame, and he wanted to know if you guys could supply him with a stem in Broccoli green?


Oh ya, missed that question.. yes we are making soem in our JLO Green but it is destined for XMS Spain Devinci Wilson world cup team and Lenosky asked for a few 50 mm stems but it is just for them, the powder runs out after that last powder coat run.

If we get mad response from the team bikes we may release a green but not mid season. I cannot show you the team until they finalize it all but the Wilson Frame has some cool Green here and there and run our pedals and stems in green. Powder coat hides all of our hard work anyways but the green will look pimp.

Sorry.. no Green, buy some spray paint!!


----------



## straitline (Sep 12, 2006)

Here is the Wilson 4 with green  Should look really good in the end.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Haha... ultimately, I'm going for a certain look so I was interested in the red stem.

straitline, is the Boxxer direct mount stem 35mm like on the website? Or 28mm like you mentioned in the thread here?

Thanks!


----------



## straitline (Sep 12, 2006)

Oh we only made the boxxer at 28mm, you are thinking of our SSC -pinch clamp stem. That stem comes in 35mm and 50mm.

See I have the benifit of putting a 50 on my single crown, ride it then swap it to a 35 and feel the difference for free. I personally have my SX Trail on a 50 but the frame is tad too small so I am compensating for room. 
I have a Banshee Wildcard being built up in a large frame and I will run it on a 35mm stem. Some people like a smaller frame for -nimble handling- but in my eyes you counter act that when you put on a longer stem to make your body fit in the cockpit. But I never go sideways or up a hill i am raked back for gravity fun, I'm a ex street guy falling in love with dh fun.. All in your personal style or set up.

If you buy the Ultra I'd go to our boxxer page and read up on the Sicklines.com review they listed pros and cons perfectly. Then you won't cut yoru steerer to try and ride the stem adn realise yoru true passion is XC and life sucks cuz you commited to a short set up.


----------



## straitline (Sep 12, 2006)

Funny this just popped up on Pinkbike.
Drew Mitchell is who the stem was designed for. Back when him and Steve Smith were on Cove they were asking for the stem design. Here is his Wilson but decked in red gear for a quick photo opt.
Drew mitchell shots here. isn't he dreamy lol.


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

straitline said:


> Sorry.. no Green, buy some spray paint!!


That is absolute BLASPHEMY! Spray painting any straitline component is down right wrong! I suppose you are going to tell me you kick little babies too???? lol

But seriously, straitline components are phucking amazing! I am running the bronze line up on my Bottle Rocket and just ordered a set of the JL green pedals for my NS. Keep up the good work over there! But I will agree, more of the JL green would be awesome! You make me a stem and levers to match the pedals and we have a deal!


----------



## 928freerider (Dec 8, 2005)

I have the Straitline Ultra Stem on my bike. It shorted up my cockpit up quite a bit. I notice that im more over the handlebars now. it takes a little getting use too at first but i really like the way it feels. Here is a before and after pic. Dont know if you can see the difference fro the pics but there is.


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

how much extra steer tube clearance is there under the stem?


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

928, thanks!

And that is SUPER short. Possibly a little shorter than I wanted.

I'll have to sit on this one for a while and see what my bank account (wife) thinks about it.


----------



## DeadlyStryker (Feb 12, 2005)

I thought we were talking about a different kind of broccoli...


----------



## doodooboi (Dec 29, 2006)

i have it on my Jedi and love the way it makes the bike feel. I never tried anything else so can't say if having a standard 50mm direct mount has a difference. but it does put a little more over the handlebars. But that is why I got it, it forces you lean back a little more and stay true to being centered on the bike!! I have had a nasty crash with these already and they held up just fine.!!!


----------

